# The Song Title Game



## Doc

Everyone likes music. How about we do a song chain thread. 
Here is how it goes...Use any song name or album name....

ex... 

The best of times....by Styx

Now the next person would have to put down a song AND its artist using one or more of the words in the song i put.

Please allow 24 hours before posting a reply to your own post to give others a chance, but if 24 hours have gone by, feel free to keep the thread moving and reply to your own. Reply to someone else s post as often as you want in a day. I hope that makes sense .... 

I'll start it out with:

Good Times, Bad Times by Led Zeppelin


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

"The best of times" - Styx


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

The Times They Are a Changing - Bob Dylan


----------



## Himself

*Re: The Song chain*

Time is on my side, yes it is.
Rolling Stones, et al.


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

The Sands of Time - Iron Maiden


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Iron Man : Black Sabbath


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				Doc said:
			
		

> using one or more of the words in the song i put.


You used the band name.

Please clarify.
I was thinking we're only allowed to use the song title.
We can use the album title (even if not listed).
We're allowed to use the artist's name as well?


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				bczoom said:
			
		

> You used the band name.
> 
> Please clarify.
> I was thinking we're only allowed to use the song title.
> We can use the album title (even if not listed).
> We're allowed to use the artist's name as well?



I did that on purpose because that was what I intended, you can list a song or LP by any band or artist and use any part of that for the next entry.  But it does have to be listed in the previous entry.  If a song and artist was listed you could not list a word from the Album that the song came off of. 
I know what I mean but am having a hard time wording it ....and I've only tipped a couple beers tonight ....honest!  

ie: Maggie May by Rod Stewart  You could use Maggie or Rod, but you could not use the LP title "every picture tells a story"  ....it has to be typed in the previous posters post.


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

Going to Hell in Your Heavenly Arms - The Austin Lounge Lizards


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Hells bells - AC/DC


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Tubular bells - Mike Oldfield


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

The division bell - Pink Floyd


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Pink Houses - John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Red house - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

99 red balloons - nena


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Red Red Wine - Bob Marley


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Rainy Day Women - Bob Dylan


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Rainy day, dream away - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Come sail away - Kansas


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

Don't Come Home a-Drinkin' With Lovin' on Yo-mind 
    by Loretta Lynn (BMI)


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

I could make a livin out of lovin' you - Bon Jovi


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

How Can You Believe Me When I Say I Love You, When You Know      I've Been A Liar All My Life?


Written for the film _Royal      Wedding _starring Fred Astaire

     Burton Lane & Alan Jay Lerner (ASCAP)


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Life without music - Steel Pulse


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*I'm So Miserable Without You, it's Almost like Having you Here* --  Jimmy Folker and Korky May


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

I wish you were here - Incubus


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Jesus Loves Me But He Can't Stand You* -- The Austin Lounge Lizards


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Jesus just left Chicago - ZZ Top


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

How I could just Kill a Man - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Lay Something On My Bed Besides A Blanket*  -- Daniel Hogan, Gladys & Ronny Scaife (BMI)


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Under my Voodoo - Sublime


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Quarter movies on my mind - Root Boy Slim and the sex change band


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*My Give-A-Damn Is Broken* -- Ammons-Baker-Martindale-Whisenhunt


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

I'm broken - Pantera

Doc, great thread, interesting


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Boulavard of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Lake of fire - Nirvana


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*If My Nose Were Full of Nickels, I'd Blow It All On You *-- at least 2 artists with this song, both published by BMI


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Yo Ho, blow the man down - Popeye


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Faceless man - Creed


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Hey man nice shot - Filter


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

sure shot - beastie boys


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

I sure can smell the rain - Blackhawk


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Love, Rain on me - The Who


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Tears in the rain - Joe Satriani


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Rain - Kiss


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Y'all can kiss my ass - Eminem


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

American Bad Ass - Kid Rock


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

American Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

All American Country Boy - Alan Jackson


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

I Robot - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*

Hip hop Lyrical Robot-UB40


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Killer Robots from Venus - Arrogant Worms


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*

Ruled by Venus- Spyro Gyra


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

I know this is lame but .....


Everyone Wants to rule the world - Tears For Fears


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Nobody Wants to Play Rhythm Guitar Behind Jesus* --  Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

My guitar wants to kill your mama -  Frank Zappa


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Did I Shave my Legs for This?* -- Deana Carter


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

I believe - Joe Satriani


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*I Flushed You From The Toilets Of My Heart* -- Jack Clement


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

I believe in a think called love - the darkness

ugh, shivers


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*How Can I Miss You if You Won't Go Away?* -- Leonard Linnehan &  Louis Philip Perry


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Go Away Little Girl - Steve Lawrence


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*I've Heard that Tear Stained Monologue You do There by the Door Before You      Go* -- John Hartford


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*I heard it through the grapevine - Credence Clearwater*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*I Got the Hungries for Your Love, and I'm Waitin In Your Welfare Line *-- Buck Owens


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Waitin for the bus - ZZ Top


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*When the Lightning Struck the Coon Creek Party Line* -- Hoosier Hot Shots


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Wasn't that a party - The Rovers


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Party - Ziggy Marley


----------



## JayC

*Re: The Song chain*

Party Like We Did - Autograph


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

We can do it - Naughty by Nature


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

why don't we do it in the road - the beatles


----------



## Cowboyjg

*Re: The Song chain*

Why me? - Irene Cara


----------



## JayC

*Re: The Song chain*

Why Lady Why - Alabama


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Sweet home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Cowboyjg

*Re: The Song chain*

Sweet dreams - eurythmics


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Sweet Jane - Lou Reed


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Sweet Baby James - James Taylor


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Baby Please don't go - The Amboy Dukes


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Go Away Little Girl* -- Gerry Goffin & Carole King (sung by Donny Osmand)


----------



## JayC

*Re: The Song chain*

Come Sail Away - Styx


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Come Together - The Beatles


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*How Come Your Dog Don't Bite Nobody But Me?* -- Mel Tillis


----------



## Cowboyjg

*Re: The Song chain*

Comin home Baby  - Mel Torme


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

When Love Comes to Town - U2 w/ BB King


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

Down Town, Petulip Clarke


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Don't let it Bring you Down - Neil Young


----------



## JayC

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				Doc said:
			
		

> Don't let it Bring you Down - Neil Young



Can't Keep A Good Man Down - Alabama


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

Down on the Corner, Credance Clearwater Revival


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Chop em down - Matisyahu


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*

White Punks on Dope-The Tubes


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Punk in Drublic - NOFX


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*

Stuck in The Middle with You-Steelers Wheel


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Middle of the road - Pretenders


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Under the boardwalk - the Beach Boys!


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

The Boys are back in town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys, Traffic


----------



## JayC

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				Doc said:
			
		

> The Boys are back in town - Thin Lizzy



Paint This Town - Autograph


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

We built this City - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Last Night I Went to Bed with a "10" and Woke this Morning with      a "2"*
-- Willie Nelson


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

Sunday Morning~No Doubt


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Sunday morning coming down - Jonny Cash


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

You're Like Comin' Home-Lonestar


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

You're the One - Paul Simon


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

One Day, (Let's Take The Time)~Loretta Lynn


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

The Mystical Potato Head Groove Thing - Joe Satriani


----------



## Cowboyjg

*Re: The Song chain*

I-Feel-like-I'm-fixin-to-Die-Rag - Country Joe McDonald


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Run to the hills - THE IRON MAIDEN!


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Run for the Roundhouse Nellie (He Can't Corner You There)*  -- Zeke Masters and his Band


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Beer Run - Garth Brooks


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

Run, Pink Floyd


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Born to Run~Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Running on Faith - Eric Clapton


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Running on Empty~Jackson Browne


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Four on the Floor and a Fifth Under the Seat  *-- Rex Pearce


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				Cowboyjg said:
			
		

> I-Feel-like-I'm-fixin-to-Die-Rag - Country Joe McDonald



There has been a breach of the rules...........

Where is the tie-in?

The mystical potato head groove thing...........vs.............

I feel like I'm fixin to die rag

Cowboyjg must me hangng out with Contry Joe and Wille and smoking that chit..........   !


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Take the fifth - Spoon


----------



## JayC

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				Big Dog said:
			
		

> Take the fifth - Spoon



Take This Job And Shove It - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*

Push Comes to Shove-Aerosmith


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Shove it - Queen


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Hank, It will never be the same without you~Ernest Tubbs


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

From Hank to Hendrix - Neil Young


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Get Off The Stove,Grandma, You're Too Old To Ride The Range* -- Colin Hartridge


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

[size=-1]*Much Too Young (To Feel This Damn Old)~Garth Brooks
*[/size]


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Too old to rock and roll - Jethro Tull


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

Long Live Rock    The Who


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

for those about to rock - ACDC


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*If I Had It To Do All Over Again, I'd Do It All Over You*  -- Dan Hicks and his Hot Licks


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

We Will Rock You - Queen


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*

Standin' on the Rock-Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## JayC

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> Standin' on the Rock-Ozark Mountain Daredevils



I Love Rock and Roll - Joan Jet


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

I found Jesus on the jailhouse floor~George Strait


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Jesus just left Chicago - ZZ Top


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

I just can't wait to be king - Disney


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

It's good to be King    Tom Petty


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*

Miss Martha King-B.B. King


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

I don't want to miss a thing - Aerosmith


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*

She's my love thang-Ralph Tesvant


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*She Offered Her Honor, He Honored Her Offer, and All Through the Night It      Was Honor and Offer*  -- Sligo Studio Band, by Robert Bivens


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				B_Skurka said:
			
		

> *She Offered Her Honor, He Honored Her Offer, and All Through the Night It      Was Honor and Offer*  -- Sligo Studio Band, by Robert Bivens


 I thought you were B.S.ing us so I Googled the band and came up with:
Sligo Band 
You are the man!


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> I thought you were B.S.ing us so I Googled the band and came up with:
> Sligo Band
> You are the man!




Hey, if the music is bad, chances are I know it.  But don't ask about the good stuff because I can't help you with that any more than I can help you with selecting a proper shirt to wear.


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				B_Skurka said:
			
		

> *She Offered Her Honor, He Honored Her Offer, and All Through the Night It      Was Honor and Offer*  -- Sligo Studio Band, by Robert Bivens



Livingston Saturday Night- Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down*  -- Jim Morrision, The Doors


----------



## JayC

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				B_Skurka said:
			
		

> *The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down*  -- Jim Morrision, The Doors



The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Reba McIntire


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				B_Skurka said:
			
		

> *The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down*  -- Jim Morrision, The Doors


???

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band
The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - Joan Baez

Not the Doors...


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Night moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				bczoom said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band
> The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - Joan Baez
> 
> Not the Doors...




OK fine, I f-ed up!  But I was close.  I actually have a copy somewhere of that song with Jim Morrision/Joan Baez singing duet.  And yes, Jim was with The Band, not The Doors.


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				B_Skurka said:
			
		

> And yes, Jim was with The Band, not The Doors.


No coffee yet today??  Jim was with "The Doors", not "The Band".


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				bczoom said:
			
		

> No coffee yet today??  Jim was with "The Doors", not "The Band".


He's right Bob.  Are you old enough to remember The Doors?

Bonehead


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

I just thought Bob was making a funny ....you know, the Doors were a Band. 

I'll repost my last song title so we can move on with the song thread:

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

In the Still of the Night~Five Satins


----------



## JayC

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				AFFitness13 said:
			
		

> In the Still of the Night~Five Satins


 
Every Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Take it easy - Eagles


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Let it go - Mystic Roots


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

Let it Be~The Beatles


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Let's Do Something Cheap and Superficial*  --  Richard Levinson

(_FWIW, this was performed by Burt Reynolds on the "Smokey & the Bandit" movie soundtrack, not that I would have it laying around the house or anything like that   )_


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Black and White - Static X


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

White Flag~Dido


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*WHITE CHRISTMAS *-- Iriving Berlin


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

White Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*White Parakeet* -- Bill Haley


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

White rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*White Bobby Socks* - Wally Lewis


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Knights in White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*White Lighting* -- George Jones


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Black or White - Michael Jackson  (honest!   )


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Black Betty-Ramjam


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

Black Dog-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Black Diamonds  *- The Corvairs


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Souls of black - Testament


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

* Black Denim Trousers And Motorcycle Boots* -- Jimmy Dolin


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

My Head Hurts, My Feet Stink, and I Don't Love Jesus - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

Jesus was a Capricorn-Kris Kristoferson


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*I Don't Care if it Rains or Freezes 'Long as I Have My Plastic Jesus Sittin'      on the Dashboard of my Car* --  Ernie Marrs


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Jesus was a Capricorn - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

Uh Doc, look up a couple posts.  John already used that one.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Tropic of Capricorn~Sammy Hagar


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Oppss .....Thanks for the save TC!!  


(the OF matchs bobs post, while capricorn match my mistaken post ....you got us both covered.  ...so we can go on all okay!   )


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Can't Drive 55 - Sammy Hagar


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				Doc said:
			
		

> Can't Drive 55 - Sammy Hagar



Hmmm...........didn't know I could use the artist.


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				Doc said:
			
		

> Can't Drive 55 - Sammy Hagar


Moonlight Drive-The Doors


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Moonlight Bay-Doris Day


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Day By Day* -- Chris Muir


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

A Day in the Life - Beatles


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Surfing with the alien - Joe Satriani


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

[size=-1]*Cicada and Crickets and Owls...Oh My*  [/size]-- Country Joe Mc Donald


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*

Crickets Sing for Anamaria-Astrud Gilberto


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Lady Sings the Blues - Billie Holiday


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

The lady in red - Carly Simon


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Tears in the rain - Joe Satriani

Another breach -- The match is to the song Bob...

I think I'm beginning to sound like someone from KBN. Probably because I'm bored out of my skull. Just when I'm getting around pretty good the weather turns to chit. It's raining cats and dogs with the temperature dropping. I want on my tractor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*

Love rain o'er Me-The Who


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Purple Rain* -- Prince


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Purple Haze - Hendrix


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Shimmering Haze*  -- Wagon Christ


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Blue Haze-Miles Davis


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Goodbye blue sky - Pink floyd

Just to clarify - as Doc stated in the first page (ish) ''you can list a song or LP by any band or artist and use any part of that for the next entry. But it does have to be listed in the previous entry. If a song and artist was listed you could not list a word from the Album that the song came off of''


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Blue Moon- Nat King Cole  (among others)


----------



## JayC

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				OhioTC18 said:
			
		

> Blue Moon- Nat King Cole  (among others)



Blue Angel - Aaron Tippin


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

(Angel on my Mind) That's Why I'm Walking-Ricky Skaggs


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*I Don't Care*  -- Ricky Martin

http://www.rickymartinmusic.com/


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Handle with Care - Travelling Wilburys


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Hard to Handle-Otis Redding


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

A Hard Days Night - The Beatles


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Jammin'- Bob Marley


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Hurricane - Bob Dylan


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Rock you like a hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Rock Me-Great White


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Into the Great Wide Open - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Eyes Wide Open-Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Open season on my heart - Tim McGraw


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Shot thru the Heart - Bon Jovi


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Double shot of my baby's love -SWINGIN' MEDALLIONS


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Everybody Loves My Baby-Bing Crosby


----------



## JayC

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				OhioTC18 said:
			
		

> Everybody Loves My Baby-Bing Crosby



I Live My Life For You - Firehouse


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

I Wanna Talk About ME!  - Toby Keith


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Let's talk about me - Alan Parson's Project


----------



## BoneheadNW

*Re: The Song chain*

Talk to the Animals-Sammy Davis, jr


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Dare to be fat, fats where it's at - Root Boy Slim and the Sex Change Band


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

She's Fat, I'm Drunk, It's On - David Allen Coe


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Fat cat keeps getting fatter - Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

There's No Getting Over Me-Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

You don't even call me by my name - D.A.C.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

What in the Name of Love-Alabama


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

Whats love got to do with it?    Tina Turner


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

(Remember me) I'm the one who Loves You-Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Darlin I'm so horny - D.A.C.


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

When I'm 64 - Beatles


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*When Sin Stops* -- Waylon Jennings


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

When the Music Stops~Eminem


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Where the streets have no name - U2


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Dancing in the Streets - Van Halen


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Angels Dancing-Melissa Manchester


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

Angel~Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Angel (English translation) - Rammstein


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Live aus Berlin  *--  Rammstein


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Feuer Frei - Rammstein

(whos gunna be the one to find another german band to match something other than the band name )


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Feuer in Der Nacht-Marina Hess

(someone can surely build off of this one)


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Flight of the bumblebee - Joe Satriani


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Flight 505 - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Night Flight - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Lets spend the night together - Rolling Stones


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

High Tide and Green Grass... Stones [1964?]


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Green grass and high tides - The Outlaws


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

The Green Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

Home~Sheryl Crow


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

Going Home Ten Years After


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Isn't It Nice to be Home Again-James Taylor


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Wouldn't it Be Nice - Beach Boys


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

It would be so nice-Pink Floyd


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

Who said I would~Phil Collins


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Pinball wizard - The Who


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

The Wizard - Uriah Heep


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Audience with the Wizard-Judy Garland


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Wizard Rock* -- Gene Anderson


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

We Will Rock You-Queen


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*All Hail the Queen * --  Queen Latifa


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Down by the River - Neil Young


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

Chop Suey~System of a Down


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

[size=-1]*Down By The **River* -- US Naval Academy Gospel Choir[/size]


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Moon River - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Big Bad Moon - Joe Satriani


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Big Bad Betty *  -- Edison Youngblood http://rcs.law.emory.edu/rcs/artists/y/youn7500.htm


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

U Got it Bad~Usher


----------



## JayC

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				AFFitness13 said:
			
		

> U Got it Bad~Usher



Hmmm... Can I use You in place of U? If so...

You Ain't Gett'in Shit For Christmas. - Red Sovine


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

You ain't seen nothing yet - BTO


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

You are my sunshine - Peter Paul and Mary


----------



## Cowboyjg

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				Mith said:
			
		

> Under the boardwalk - the Beach Boys!



Under the boardwalk was "The Drifters"

sorry I came in on this late but "It is what it is"

I'll catch up in a moment!!!


----------



## Cowboyjg

*Re: The Song chain*

"Sunshine Superman"....Donovan


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				Cowboyjg said:
			
		

> Under the boardwalk was "The Drifters"
> 
> sorry I came in on this late but "It is what it is"
> 
> I'll catch up in a moment!!!


 
......and The Rolling Stones and Otis Redding.


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

Mellow Yellow    Donovan


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Goodbye yellow brick road - Elton John


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Say Goodbye - Dave Matthews

-------------------------------------------


			
				johnday said:
			
		

> Mellow Yellow    Donovan


Good one John.  I always liked that song but had forgotten about it.


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				Doc said:
			
		

> Say Goodbye - Dave Matthews
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Good one John.  I always liked that song but had forgotten about it.


Bloody thing never did make any sense though! Musta' been the '60s.


Hello, Goodbye        The Beatles


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Goodbye Little Darlin'*  -- Johnny Cash


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

Little Queenie       Chuck Berry


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

* Berry's Bounce * -- Berry Smithhttp://rcs.law.emory.edu/rcs/artists/s/smit1300.htm


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

Bounce~Bon Jovi


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Bounce Baby, Bounce* -- Fuzzy Lofton


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Snoop Bounce - Snoop Dog


---------------------------------------
Bob you sure come up with some off the wall titles and musicians!


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

* Dog Tired Of Cattin' Around* --  Mack Allen Smith http://rcs.law.emory.edu/rcs/artists/s/smit5600.htm


----------



## Durwood RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Egg sucking dog- Johnny Cash


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Egg Cream - Lou Reed


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Egg-Beater * -- Dale Wrighthttp://rcs.law.emory.edu/rcs/artists/w/wrig2100.htm


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Green Eggs and Ham - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*The Ballad of the Green Beret --* Staff Sergeant Barry Sadler and Robin Moore


----------



## Cowboyjg

*Re: The Song chain*

*Ballad of the Sad cafe*---Carson Mccullers


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

* Ballad Of A Teenage Queen* -- Johnny Cash


----------



## Cowboyjg

*Re: The Song chain*

*Birds Can't Row Boats*-----Johnny Winter


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Michael Row the Boat Ashore*  -- original author unknown, made famous by The Highwaymen


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

The Way You Make Me Feel~Michael Jackson


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*All the Guys that Turn me On, Turn me Down* -- Plott, Powell & Stoneman


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

* All By Myself  -- *Roy Orbision   


_And just a personal editorial comment, I think Roy probably had the best vocal range and flexibility of any singer ever.  Too bad he is no longer living._


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*All Shook Up  *--  Elvis Presley


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Where have all the good times gone? - Kinks or Van Halen or David Bowie or Elton John (your choice)


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Kinks> Lola


----------



## JimR

*Re: The Song chain*

American Pie- Don McClean


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				JimR said:
			
		

> American Pie- Don McClean


_Jim,

How does that tie into the previous post?_


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

You really got me - The Kinks


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*You are The Hangnail In My Life, And I Can't Bite You Off*
--  Hoyt Axton


----------



## JimR

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				bczoom said:
			
		

> _Jim,
> 
> How does that tie into the previous post?_



I'm sorry, I didn't know there was a sequence to this maddness.


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				JimR said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I didn't know there was a sequence to this maddness.


_
Jim,

Read the first post of this thread for the guidelines._


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				JimR said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I didn't know there was a sequence to this maddness.



Jim, its pretty simple, pick one word from the previously posted song title, or pick the composer/artist and name another song that uses ONE of the words in the prior post.  So since my post contained a very long title, all you have to do is find any song that has any of those words in the title.


----------



## JimR

*Re: The Song chain*

You and me and Rain on the Roof--Lovin Spoonful


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

I Can't Stand the Rain~Misst Elliott


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Work It   --  *Missy Elliot   

JUST A SIDE NOTE:  _ I thought it was inappropriate for 12 year old dancers to perform this on TV on the American Music Awards(?) but hey, I'm in my 40's so I guess I don't understand too much for those not familiar with the song, it is very catchy, was popular about a year ago, here are the lyrics:_

_                       Is it worth it, let me work it_
_                       I put my thing down, flip it and reverse it_
_                       {*"I put my thing down, flip it and reverse it"                        - backwards 2X*}_
_                       If you got a big [elephant], let me search ya_
_                       To find out how hard I gotta work ya_
_                       {*"I put my thing down, flip it and reverse it"                        - backwards 2X*}_ _

I'd like to get to know ya so I could show ya_
_                       Put the pussy on ya like I told ya_
_                       Gimme all your numbers so I could phone ya_
_                       Your girl actin' stank then call me over_
_                       Not on the bed, lay me on your sofa_
_                       Phone before you come, I need to shave my chocha_
_                       You do or you don't or you will or won't ya_
_                       Go downtown and eat it like a vulture_
_                       See my hips and my tips, don't ya_
_                       See my ass and my lips, don't ya_
_                       Lost a few pounds in my waist for ya_
_                       This be the beat that goes ba ta ta_
_                       ba ta ta ta ta ta ta ta ta ta_
_                       Sex me so good I say blah-blah-blah_
_                       Work it, I need a glass of water_
_                       Boy, oh, boy, it's good to know ya _​


----------



## JimR

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				B_Skurka said:
			
		

> *Work It   --  *Missy Elliot
> JUST A SIDE NOTE:  _ I thought it was inappropriate for 12 year old dancers to perform this on TV on the American Music Awards(?) but hey, I'm in my 40's so I guess I don't understand too much for those not familiar with the song, it is very catchy, was popular about a year ago, here are the lyrics:_
> 
> _                       Is it worth it, let me work it_
> _                       I put my thing down, flip it and reverse it_
> _                       {*"I put my thing down, flip it and reverse it"                        - backwards 2X*}_
> _                       If you got a big [elephant], let me search ya_
> _                       To find out how hard I gotta work ya_
> _                       {*"I put my thing down, flip it and reverse it"                        - backwards 2X*}_ _
> 
> I'd like to get to know ya so I could show ya_
> _                       Put the pussy on ya like I told ya_
> _                       Gimme all your numbers so I could phone ya_
> _                       Your girl actin' stank then call me over_
> _                       Not on the bed, lay me on your sofa_
> _                       Phone before you come, I need to shave my chocha_
> _                       You do or you don't or you will or won't ya_
> _                       Go downtown and eat it like a vulture_
> _                       See my hips and my tips, don't ya_
> _                       See my ass and my lips, don't ya_
> _                       Lost a few pounds in my waist for ya_
> _                       This be the beat that goes ba ta ta_
> _                       ba ta ta ta ta ta ta ta ta ta_
> _                       Sex me so good I say blah-blah-blah_
> _                       Work it, I need a glass of water_
> _                       Boy, oh, boy, it's good to know ya _​



That is not music. That is shit rap crap.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Work'in For The Man*  -- Roy Orbision


----------



## Cowboyjg

*Re: The Song chain*

*Man-Size*....P.J. Harvey


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Candy Man* -- Roy Orbision


----------



## Carm

*Re: The Song chain*

Candy, I Can't Let You Go----Iggy Pop w/Kate Pearson (of the B-52's)


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Candy Kisses *-- Bill Haley (I know he performed it alone, but I'm thinking he also performed it with the Comets)


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Candy-O - The Cars


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*O Sole Mio *--  Ray Campi


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

_Apparantly my last post stumped people_ so I'll give you 2 options this time, one by matching the prior performer, and one by matching one of the words in the song.  Take you pick which you match off of:
*
Hear what I wanna hear  *--  Ray Campi

*O Lonesome Me  *--  Johnny Burnette


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

Pretty Woman     Ray Orbison


----------



## JimR

*Re: The Song chain*

In Dreams - Roy Orbison


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Ooby Dooby*  -- Roy Orbision


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

Evil Roy~Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## JimR

*Re: The Song chain*

We Didn't Start The Fire - Billy Joel


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Piano Man *-- Billy Joel


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

Whatta Man ~ En Vogue


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Rocket Man - Elton John


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

455 Rocket - Kathy Mattea


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Rocket to Stardom - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Get Off The Stove,Grandma, You're Too Old To Ride The Range *--  Colin Hartridge


----------



## Cowboyjg

*Re: The Song chain*

*Get Off of My Cloud......*Rolling Stones


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

Dirty Man~Joss Stone


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Dirty White Bucks (And Tight Pegged Pants) *-- Jerry Sieferthttp://rcs.law.emory.edu/rcs/artists/s/sief1000.htm


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Talk Dirty to Me - Poison


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

Jesus Freak~DC Talk


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Jesus Prayed In The Garden For Me*   -- Esco Hankinshttp://rcs.law.emory.edu/rcs/artists/h/hank5000.htm


----------



## JimR

*Re: The Song chain*

Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## Carm

*Re: The Song chain*

Veronica-Elvis Costello


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Blue Suede Shoes* -- Elvis Presley


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

Blue~LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Blue Angel*  -- Roy Orbison (and several others)


----------



## JimR

*Re: The Song chain*

Send Me an Angel - Real Life


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

Angel~Sarah McLachlan


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Sara smile> Hall & Oates


----------



## dyt4000

*Re: The Song chain*

Sam Hall / Johnny Cash (from the "Hurt" album)


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Hall of the Mountain King - The Who


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

Who's Next    The Who


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

Too Close~Next


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Next In Line* -- Johnny Cash


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

This thread needs to be revived!

*Get Your Biscuits In The Oven, And Your Buns In The Bed *--  Richard Friedman (BMI Records)


----------



## Gatorboy

*Re: The Song chain*

*Rubber Biscuit* - The Blues Brothers


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Little Rubber Girl - Frank Zappa


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Go Away Little Girl* -- Gerry Goffin (but made famous my Donny Osmond)


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Twinkle Twinkle Little Star - Author unknown


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Dead star - Muse


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*When You Wish Upon A Star* -- Louis Armstrong (but probably made far more famous by Walt Disney)


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

When the Music's Over - The Doors


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Dead cats, Dead rats  *--  The Doors


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

LA Woman - The Doors


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Woman is a five letter word* -- Tennessee Ernie


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

An open letter to NYC - Beastie Boys


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*The Letter* -- The Box Tops


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Heart shaped box - Nirvana


----------



## Cowboyjg

*Re: The Song chain*

Oldest Story in the World - Heart


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Strange world - IRON MAIDEN

(any other maiden fans here?)


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Strange Brew - Cream

(I've never really listened to Iron Maiden)


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

Cross Roads     Cream


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Cross-eyed Mary - Jethro Tull


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Along Comes Mary - The Association


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*El Salvador  *-- Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## JimR

*Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel*

Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel


----------



## jwstewar

*Re: The Song chain*

Lights Out! - Peter Wolfe


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Bright Lights - Matchbox 20


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Paradise by the dashboard lights - Meatloaf


----------



## beds

*Re: The Song chain*

Dashboard Confessional - Screaming Infidelities


----------



## JimR

*Re: The Song chain*

Shadow of the Season - Screaming Trees


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

The Season of the Witch - Blues Brothers


----------



## jwstewar

*Re: The Song chain*

She's Lost that Lovin' Feeling - Rightous Brothers


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Midnight at the Lost and Found - Meatloaf


----------



## JimR

*Re: The Song chain*

After Midnight - Eric Clapton


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Burning of the midnight lamp - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

Beds are *Burning* - *Midnight* Oil


----------



## jwstewar

*Re: The Song chain*

Burning Down the House - Talking Heads


----------



## AFFitness13

*Re: The Song chain*

We'll Be Burning ~ Sean Paul


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

*Paul *Revere and the Raiders-Indian Reservation


----------



## jwstewar

*Re: The Song chain*

*Indian* Outlaw - Tim McGraw


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

*Indian Summer* - Cheryl Crow


----------



## jwstewar

*Re: The Song chain*

The Boys of *Summer* - Don Henley


----------



## JimR

*Re: The Song chain*

Love to Love You Baby - Donna *Summer*


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

Interstate *Love* song- Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Dargo

*Re: The Song chain*

Muskrat *Love* - Captain and Tennille


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				Dargo said:
			
		

> Muskrat *Love* - Captain and Tennille


 
Radar *Love *- Golden Earring


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

At the Gas Station of *Love*, I Got the Self Service Pump -- Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				B_Skurka said:
			
		

> At the Gas Station of *Love*, I Got the Self Service Pump -- Weird Al Yankovic




Some like it hot- The Power *Station*


----------



## jwstewar

*Re: The Song chain*

*Hot, Hot, Hot* - Buster Poindexter aka David Johansen


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Hot Legs - Rod Stewart


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

She got legs      -ZZTop


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

Pearl Necklace --  *ZZ Top *


----------



## beds

*Re: The Song chain*

Top of the World - The Carpenters


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Man Who Sold the World - David Bowie


----------



## beds

*Re: The Song chain*

Here Come's Your Man - The Pixies


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

*Here comes my* Girl - Tom Petty


----------



## Carm

*Re: The Song chain*

Punk Rock Girl-Dead Milkmen


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

Atomic Punk - Van Halen


----------



## jwstewar

*Re: The Song chain*

*Atomic* Dog - George Clinton


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

Hair of the *Dog* - Nazereth


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Black Dog - Led Zepplin


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

*Black* Hole Sun- Soundgarden


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Song chain*

White men in Black Suits - Everclear


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Black Magic Woman by Santana


----------



## AndyM

*Re: The Song chain*

Strange Magic - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

Electric Ladyland- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## AndyM

*Re: The Song chain*

Electric Blue - Icehouse


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Blue Moon by the Marcels


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

Blue Monday - Orgy


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Stormy Monday ~ Lou Rawls


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

Manic Monday  -- *The Bangles*


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## beds

*Re: The Song chain*

I don't like Monday's - Boomtown Rats


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Except for Monday - - Lorrie Morgan


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

Monday Sweetheart  --  *Boots Collins*


----------



## bczoom

*Re: The Song chain*

I Don't Care Anymore - Phil Collins


----------



## buckle97

*Re: The Song chain*

Don't -- Shania Twain


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

Don't ask me why --  Elvis


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

*Dont* ask me no questions-Lynard Skynard


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Dont Fence Me In - - Roy Rogers


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

Buck-Eyed Cowboy -- Roy Rogers


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Ive Got a Tiger by the Tail - - Buck Owens


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

Crazy Bitch-*Buck*cherry(That still counts, right?)


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*



			
				HGM said:
			
		

> Crazy Bitch-*Buck*cherry(That still counts, right?)


 
fine with me  

Cherry Cherry Coupe - - The Beach Boys


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

Bad Case of Missing You -- Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## AndyM

*Re: The Song chain*

Bad Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

*Bad*Company- *Bad*Company


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

[SIZE=-1]*Bad* to the Bone -- George Thorogood & the Destroyers[/SIZE]


----------



## nixon

*Re: The Song chain*

BIG Love -- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Young Love - - Tab Hunter


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

Radar *Love*- Golden Earring


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Golden Cradle - - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

Buffalo Bop -- Dinky *Harris* & the Spades


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

You Cant Roller Skate in a Buffalo Herd - - Roger Miller


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

Great White *Buffalo*- Ted Nugent


----------



## beds

*Re: The Song chain*

Buffalo Soldier - Bob Marley


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

American Soldier - - Toby Keith


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

*American* Woman- The Guess Who


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

The Other Woman - - Ray Price


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

Long Cool Woman-The Hollies


----------



## Mith

*Re: The Song chain*

Lonliness of the Long Distance Runner - Iron Maiden


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

?Run like Hell-Pink Floyd


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Hell Stays Open All Night - - George Jones


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

If you don't start drinking (I'm gonna leave) -- *George* Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

If *Drinking* Dont Kill Me - - George Jones


----------



## johnday

*Re: The Song chain*

House Rent Blues-George Thorogood


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Bartender's *Blues* - - *George* Jones


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

[SIZE=-1]I Was Country When Country Wasn't Cool -- *George* Jones
[/SIZE]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

A Place in the *Country* - - *George Jones*

_(is this becoming the George Jones thread?)_


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: The Song chain*

A little bit *country*  --  Marie Osmond


(_if it was becoming a George Jones thread then I just screwed it up_)


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

*Country* State of Mind- Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## jwstewar

*Re: The Song chain*

Rock this *Country* - Shania Twain


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

It's Only *Rock* N' Roll - - Emmylou Harris


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

*Rock* and Roll all Night-Kiss


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Kiss, Kiss, Kiss - - John Lennon


----------



## thcri RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Imagine - *Lennon*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

*Imagine* That - - Patsy Cline


----------



## HGM

*Re: The Song chain*

*That* Smell- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*That* Was Yesterday-Foreigner


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Yesterday* when I was young - Roy Clark


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Young* Americans-David Bowie


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*American* Girl  - Carrie Underwood


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*American* Girl-Tom Petty


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Girls* Just want to have fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Just* The Way You Are-Billy Joel


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

The *Way *We Were  -  Barbra Streisand


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

Show Me The *Way*-Peter Frampton


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Show* me love - Robin S.


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Love* Song-The Cure


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Love*  Me tender  -  Elvis Presley


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Love *Is A Battlefield-Pat Benatar


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Love* Is in the air - John Paul Young


----------



## Durwood RIP

*Re: The Song chain*

Love hurts----Nazereth


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Hurts* So Good - John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Good* Morning Sunshine - Aqua


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Good* Girls Don't - The Knack


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Don't *Worry, be Happy -Bobby McFerrin


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Don't *You Want Me - Human League


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Loves *Me* like a Rock - Paul Simon


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

Rock and Roll Fantasy - Bad Company


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Rocky Top - Osborne Bros


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

You've lost that loving feeling-Righteous *bros*.


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Lost* without you - Bridget Benenate


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

With or *without* you-U2


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*You* Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

Saturday *Night* Special- Lynard Skynard


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*



CityGirl said:


> Saturday *Night* Special- Lynard Skynard



You Have Your Own *Special* Way - Genesis


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Night  *Train   -  Jimmy Forest


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*



JackieBlue said:


> You Have Your Own *Special* Way - Genesis


 


*Your *Still the one - - Shania Twain


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Still* the One - Orleans


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*



JackieBlue said:


> *Still* the One - Orleans


 


*One *In a million - -  Aaliyah


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*One* Thing Leads To Another - The Fixx


(Off to the song thread! lol)


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*



JackieBlue said:


> *One* Thing Leads To Another - The Fixx
> 
> 
> (Off to the song thread! lol)


 

*Another *One bites the dust - queen


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

Just *Another* Day - Jon Secada


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*day*dream believer - monkeys


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

I'm A *Believer* - The Monkees


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*I *am woman - helen Reddy


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Woman* - John Lennon


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Woman* in love - Barbra Streisand


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

You Are The *Woman* - Firefall


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*You* make me smile - Blue October


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

*Smile* A Little Smile For Me- Flying Machine


----------



## Galvatron

*Re: The Song chain*

*ME* and my shadow....Frank Sinatra.


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

Lay Your Hands On *Me *- Bon Jovi


----------



## Galvatron

*Re: The Song chain*

*Hands* knees and bumps a daisy.....artist....unknown


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

Daddy's Hands
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5AdgQQ2j70"]YouTube        - Daddy's Hands[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*



CityGirl said:


> Daddy's Hands
> YouTube        - Daddy's Hands



Oh CG...that brought tears to my eyes.  I had to stop listening.  Beautiful song though.


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*



JackieBlue said:


> Lay Your Hands On *Me *- Bon Jovi


 

*Hands* across the water  - Paul McCarthy


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

Keep Your *Hands* To Yourself - Georgia Satellites


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

*Keep* It Comin' Love-KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*



CityGirl said:


> *Keep* It Comin' Love-KC and the Sunshine Band


 


*Keep *On loving you -  Reo Speedwagon


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

How Do You Keep the Music Playing  -Patti Austin and James Ingram


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

You're Beautiful - *James* Blunt


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

It's A Beautiful Morning - Young Rascals


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

^^^ Love that song!


*Morning* Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## SIMONALLEN

*Re: The Song chain*

*Cat* Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

Road Fever-Black Foot

Hi, SIMONALLEN!


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*



CityGirl said:


> Road Fever-Black Foot
> 
> Hi, SIMONALLEN!



The *Fever* - Southside Johnny and the Asbury Jukes


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

Southside of the Sky-Yes


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

Guns in the Sky-INXS


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Sky* Is Falling - Lifehouse


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

I Can't Help Falling in Love with You-Elvis Presley
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqv5b0UjR4g&playnext=1&list=PL7936B34502BB9B10"]YouTube        - Elvis Presley - I Cant Help Falling In Love With You[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Love* Bites - Def Leppard (I'm on a DL kick lol)


----------



## SIMONALLEN

*Re: The Song chain*

*Love* Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

Just Another Woman in Love- Anne Murray---love her voice!


----------



## SIMONALLEN

*Re: The Song chain*

 Hi CityGirl and JackieBlue


----------



## SIMONALLEN

*Re: The Song chain*

*Just* a gigolo - Louis Prima


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

*Prima* Donna-Phantom of the Opera


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

Hey Simon!

Bella Donna - Stevie Nicks

(can we put albums?)


----------



## SIMONALLEN

*Re: The Song chain*

Oh *Donna - *MxPx


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Oh* Sherrie - Steve Perry


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

And I Love You So- Perry Como
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uyc6QyDaOBg"]YouTube        - Perry Como - And I Love You So[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*So* Lonely - The Police


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*So *Happy togather - turtles


----------



## TJE

*Re: The Song chain*

Without You---Harry Nilsson


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

With Or Without You - U2


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*You* Are the one - Lincoln Brewster


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Are* You Gonna Go My Way - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

Your Time is Gonna Come-Led Zeppelin


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Time *in a bottle  - Jim Croce


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: The Song chain*

Time Don't Run Out on Me-Anne Murray
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6wcEik_JY8"]YouTube        - ANNE MURRAY   TIME DON'T RUN OUT ON ME   MUSIC VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Time* Is On MY Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

The* Time* of my life  -  David Cook


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

It's *My Life* - Bon Jovi


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*It's* a wonderful world - - Bob thiele


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Wonderful* Tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Tonight, Tonight* - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Tonight* I'm Yours - Rod Stewart


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*I* Love you Baby - Paul Anka


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Baby* Blue - Badfinger


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Baby* you got what I need - Joshua Radin


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Baby I Need* Your Loving - The Four Tops


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: The Song chain*

Four Strong Winds - Ian Tyson


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Strong* Black Vine - Tori Amos


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Black *Pearl - Sonny Charles


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

Back In *Black* -AC/DC


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Back  *in the saddle  -  - Aerosmith


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

Take Me *Back* - Bryan Adams


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Take *Me out to the Ball Game - - Tin Pan alley


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

I Want You To Want *Me* - Cheap Trick


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

I *Want* your Love - Chic


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Love* Bites - Def Leppard


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Love *and Marriage - Frank Sinatra


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Love* In An Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Love *me with all your Heart - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Heart* of Glass - Blondie


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Heart* of Gold  - Neil Young


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

Band of *Gold* - Freda Payne


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Band *on the Run - Paul McCartney


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Run* To You - Bryan Adams


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*You *are always on my Mind - Fantasia Barrino


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: The Song chain*

*Always* And Forever- Heatwave


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*You* Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*You* Are the best thing - Ray Lamontagne


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

The *Best* Is Yet To Come - Frank Sinatra


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

The *Best *things in life are Free -  Janet Jackson


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Best* Of My Love - The Eagles


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Love *Hurts  - Roy Orbison


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Love* Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Love *Like Crazy  - Lee Brice


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

Crazy - Aerosmith


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Crazy* for you - Madonna


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*For* Those About To Rock - AC/DC


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*To* Love Someone - Bee Gees


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Someone *Like You - Van Morrison


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Someone *Exactly like you - Van Morrison


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Like* A Rock - Bob Seger


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Rock* and Roll is here to stay - Danny & the Juniors


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

Stay - Jackson Browne


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Stay *With Me -Regina Belle


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

Fly *Me* To The Moon - Frank Sinatra


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

*Fly *with Me - Jonas Bros


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

Come *Fly* *With Me* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Love *Me  *Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Love Me* Do - The Beatles


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Don't Pass *Me* by - beatles


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Don't *Let *Me* Down - The Beatles


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

Hold *Me* tight -  - Beatles


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: The Song chain*

*Hold* On Loosely - 38 Special


----------



## snow dog

*Re: The Song chain*

I want to *hold *your hand - Beatles


----------



## Doc

*Hand* to hold on to - John Mellencamp


----------



## Danang Sailor

*On* the good ship Lollipop - Shirley Temple


----------



## Doc

*Ship* of Fools - The Doors, Grateful Dead and lots more


----------



## Umberto

Doc said:


> *Ship* of Fools - The Doors, Grateful Dead and lots more



Chain of Fools - Aretha Franklin


----------



## deand1

Only *Fools *Rush In. Elvis


----------



## Umberto

Only the Lonely Roy Orbison


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Umberto said:


> Only the Lonely Roy Orbison



"Hey There Lonely Girl"  - Eddie Holman


----------



## Danang Sailor

Pretty Flamingo said:


> "Hey There Lonely Girl"  - Eddie Holman


"The Girl from Epanima" - Sergio Mendez & Brazil 66


----------



## pirate_girl

Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## deand1

Brown Sugar - ' Stones


----------



## MrLiberty

sugar sugar The Archies


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Sugar Man

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyE9vFGKogs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyE9vFGKogs[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Man In The Box - AIC 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opzq-hxYgfE"]Alice in Chains - Man In the Box - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Danang Sailor

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## deand1

Achy Breaky Heart, Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Danang Sailor

Pop! Goes My Heart -- Hugh Grant


----------



## Matthewmemories

Never meant to break your heart - Olly Murs


----------



## Danang Sailor

I'll Never Say "Never Again" Again -- The Dorsey Brothers


----------



## pirate_girl

Never Tear Us Apart - INXS


----------



## Bamby

Hank Williams Jr - Tear In My Beer


----------



## road squawker

Bamby said:


> Hank Williams Jr - Tear In My Beer



I've got tears in my ears from lying on my pillow

Homer and Jethro


----------



## Bamby

Eagles - Lying Eyes


----------



## Matthewmemories

Peter Gabriel - in your eyes


----------



## Bamby

Jackson Browne - Doctor My Eyeshttps://www.youtube.com/user/HoneyboyWalter


----------



## Av8r3400

Doctor, Doctor. 

Thompson Twins.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Av8r3400 said:


> Doctor, Doctor.
> 
> Thompson Twins.


Trust Me, I'm a Doctor - Momus


----------



## pirate_girl

Doctor Feelgood - Motley Crue


----------



## Bamby

feelgood is _stretching_ it a bit as being a word......

Van Halen - Van Halen II - Somebody Get Me A Doctor


----------



## pirate_girl

Gotta Serve Somebody - Bob Dylan


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Gotta Serve Somebody - Bob Dylan


Somebody to Love - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Av8r3400

Somebody to Love - Queen


----------

